# Solved: My router automaticallyy reset itself to the factory settings. Is it still se



## DANIELLEW (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi. Last night my router automatically reset itself to the factory settings. Is it still secure? How can i create a unique password like i did upon initial set up. Right now it is just Cisco + (last 5 digits of the serial number) and the password is well "password". I figure anyone with any knowledge who was looking for a available wireless network to use could hack into it, or worse yet do something illegal in which case i guess the IP address would show as coming from my home.

It is a linksys E3000

How can i make it secure again?



Thank you


----------



## Jay2112 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey, what is your OS? Windows xp, 7, vista etc?


----------



## DANIELLEW (Aug 7, 2010)

It is windows xp...I got on my desk top and renamed my wireless network and made a new password. I believe it was still secure. The woman i talked to at linksys assured me even though the router reset itself it was still secure. I couldn't get to much info without paying.


----------



## Jay2112 (Jan 12, 2012)

You are secure, as long as when you connected to the network it asked you for a password the first time, and it asked for a name and new password for your connection, then nobody can get on it without guessing the password.

You should be good to go.


----------



## DANIELLEW (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes while changing my network name and password on the desktop through Cisco connect i lost my connection on my laptop which i had near by. After it was changed i found the wireless networks that were in range in the list that i could connect to and it asked for the new password. Also entered the new info on my blueray and roku which i use to stream movies and its all good.

Didn't get what you meant in the last part of the reply.

It seems okay tho.

Thanks for your time.


----------

